# Arturia's Korg MS-20 V : Worth buying at $99. (Reg. $199).



## muziksculp (Jul 22, 2022)

Hi,

Do you think the *Arturia : Korg MS-20 V* Synth is worth buying at $99. (Reg. $199). I still find it a bit pricey discounted. But is it worth buying ? I know I can demo it. But for those who have it already, what are your thoughts about it ? 

Is it best used as a monophonic synth for i.e. Leads, and Basses ? That's what I would think, and most likely will use it for. But since it can play polyphonically, I might experiment with that as well. 

Curious to know what you think about this Arturia synth ?

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Pier (Jul 22, 2022)

Honestly I'm tempted too.

I think it's great for pads:


----------



## stigbn (Jul 22, 2022)

I have the whole V collection 9, and as I'm more into the juno, jupiter, obx, dx7, cs80 style of synths, I havent used the Korg very much since it was added. I think it's a bit complicated to program (I don't have time to learn it now), but it sure has a lot of potential, as you said mostly for basses and leads, but it also has some interesting pads with some movement. It seems to mostly have 'harsh' sounding presets that I'm not a fan of, but others may want that.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 22, 2022)

OK, I think I'm going to pass on the Arturia MS-20 V. 

I have other synth options to get these kind of sounds. I can invest the $99. in something else that might be more useful. 

Thanks.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 22, 2022)

OH.. I forgot to mention that my wallet said Thank You. It's very happy I didn't waste $99.


----------



## shawnsingh (Jul 28, 2022)

How long does the sale last? I don't think someone else's sound demos is the reason to buy or not buy this one. It's about (a) the ability to do semi modular sound design in software, which might be a little less involved than something like VCV, but still quite flexible... and (b) to get an emulation of the famous screaming filters from the ms 20.

I've had a lot of interest in software modular, but not enough motivation to really dive in and spend the time. A semi modular like this in software seems like it could be a good balance between sound design power and still being a bit more immediate than full modular.


----------



## KerrySmith (Jul 28, 2022)

I love this synth. I worked with the original hardware and have tried some of the plug-in versions, but this one owns them all. It has the ability to be very rude (without being too thin and buzzy) and thick without being too muddy. The filter-related knobs have really wide and responsive control. It's kind of a joy to just play even one note (or staccato the same note) and "play" the filter or Resonance knobs (part of the reason that they were so big on the original. It's one of the few synths that feels to me like it works IN a heavy rock (or just heavy) setting (as opposed to sitting on top, or underneath). Involved programming on it isn't the most fun if you want to get at it quickly, but if you find a preset to use as a "starting point", the adjustments you can make quickly can be pretty broad and expressive.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 28, 2022)

I feel conflicted on the Arturia emulations. On the one hand, a sale on the bundle seems to make most sense. On the other hand, I really don't want that many synths all at once. Plus, nothing in the Lab presets convinces me that any of these synths will sound as lively as others that I have.

Some folks who know their stuff rate them, though; and this is a fine synth to emulate.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jul 28, 2022)

99x4=an used ebay MS-20 Mini which probably maybe sounds better.
I like mine. I got it for around 350 Canadian direct from Japan.


----------



## IFM (Jul 28, 2022)

The Korg one is the one to get. Sounds the same as the real deal.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 28, 2022)

IFM said:


> The Korg one is the one to get. Sounds the same as the real deal.


Please don't pump my GAS.


----------



## HCMarkus (Jul 28, 2022)

KerrySmith said:


> I love this synth. I worked with the original hardware and have tried some of the plug-in versions, but this one owns them all.


For me, the greatest pleasure in VI emulations of old synths is getting to use the ones I used back in the day... programming comes easy when you already know what most/all the knobs and buttons and switches do.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 28, 2022)

As far as Hardware Monophonic Analog Synths, I have only used Moogs. Mini Moog Model D, and Little Phatty Stage II. The Korg MS-20 is alien to me. I wonder what it is best used for, or what it is famous for, or excels at ?


----------



## timbit2006 (Jul 28, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> As far as Hardware Monophonic Analog Synths, I have only used Moogs. Mini Moog Model D, and Little Phatty Stage II. The Korg MS-20 is alien to me. I wonder what it is best used for, or what it is famous for, or excels at ?



Well it can do this.
I think the Korgs are in their own category for sound.
It gets really gritty and distorted, a lot of electro guys liked it because of that. It can also do vocal like effects with the filters.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 28, 2022)

Myself I waited for the Arturia V-Collection sale around BF and got the entire bundle. IMO purchasing one V-synth even at 1/2 price is too expensive at $99 when you can get the entire collection at a much better price comparatively around the Holidays.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 28, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Myself I waited for the Arturia V-Collection sale around BF and got the entire bundle. IMO purchasing one V-synth even at 1/2 price is too expensive at $99 when you can get the entire collection at a much better price comparatively around the Holidays.


I agree. $99. is too high for one Synth of their collection. I won't bother, until it goes lower than that.


----------



## Pier (Jul 28, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I agree. $99. is too high for one Synth of their collection. I won't bother, until it goes lower than that.


I agree.

Obviously Arturia wants to push people towards getting locked into the V collection.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 30, 2022)

Free for REAKTOR owners:



Thanks @juliandoe


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 30, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Free for REAKTOR owners:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @juliandoe



I've always wanted my own Krog, thank you!


----------



## Pier (Jul 30, 2022)

Just in case someone doesn't know, Diva and ZebraHZ include both MS20 filters. These are the ones called Bite.

Regular Zebra also includes some emulations of those Korg filters. According to the manual these were included by mistake and Urs kept them for backwards compat.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 30, 2022)

Pier said:


> Just in case someone doesn't know, Diva and ZebraHZ include both MS20 filters. These are the ones called Bite.
> 
> Regular Zebra also includes some emulations of those Korg filters. According to the manual these were included by mistake and Urs kept them for backwards compat.


I guess the next time my computer annoys me, I'll load up these filters and give it a whupping.


----------



## Pier (Jul 30, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I guess the next time my computer annoys me, I'll load up these filters and give it a whupping.


If you have a somewhat modern computer it will barely feel that!

If you want to really punish it, put it to crunch Pi digits. That'll teach it!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 30, 2022)

Pier said:


> If you have a somewhat modern computer it will barely feel that!
> 
> If you want to really punish it, put it to crunch Pi digits. That'll teach it!


I'm not that cruel!


----------



## Pier (Jul 30, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'm not that cruel!


To the Pi crunching mines I say!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 30, 2022)

Pier said:


> To the Pi crunching mines I say!


Mmmm. Pie mines!


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 30, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'm not that cruel!




Yes you are!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 30, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Yes you are!


Yes, but not to people that deserve it. I'm only cruel to innocents.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 30, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Yes, but not to people that deserve it. I'm only cruel to innocents.




How can anyone not admire a woman with standards!
As always Beetrice AIM LOWER. 👏


----------



## JSTube (Jul 30, 2022)

How does copyright/trademark work on these releases of vintage synths from companies that still exist?

Does the arturia model have any basis for being better/radically different feature-wise, than the existing Korg MS-20 emulation for iPad, Kronos, et al?


----------



## Pier (Jul 30, 2022)

JSTube said:


> How does copyright/trademark work on these releases of vintage synths from companies that still exist?
> 
> Does the arturia model have any basis for being better/radically different feature-wise, than the existing Korg MS-20 emulation for iPad, Kronos, et al?


No idea, but I seem to remember seeing a video that mentioned Arturia made an agreement with Korg. This is how they were able to use the MS20 name and put the Korg logo in the UI.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 30, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I guess the next time my computer annoys me, I'll load up these filters and give it a whupping.



Let it bee!


----------



## Saxer (Jul 30, 2022)

I've got the Korg MS20 Legacy Controller which is just a MS20-sized MIDI controller made for the Korg software MS20. It was a bit disappointing to see that the Arturia MS20 doesn't interact with that controller. But the controller works fine with Omnisphere's hardware integration (and certainly with the Korg MS20 V2).

The original MS20 was my first synth in the early 80s. I sold it to get a Poly61 (which never really sounded good but at least poly).
To me the main difference between the MS20 and other synths is the combination of high pass and low pass filter. They interact in a certain way. You can make a bass fatter by rising the high pass if the low pass is set to similar cutoff frequencies. Very different to a Moog who always wants to dominate a mix. 
​


----------



## shawnsingh (Jul 30, 2022)

Pier said:


> Just in case someone doesn't know, Diva and ZebraHZ include both MS20 filters. These are the ones called Bite.
> 
> Regular Zebra also includes some emulations of those Korg filters. According to the manual these were included by mistake and Urs kept them for backwards compat.


Thank you for this pointer!

In any case, this thread encouraged me to see what's actually in the V collection, and I think convinced enough to get it later if it may go on sale.


----------



## re-peat (Jul 31, 2022)

To my ears, the most Korg-a-like filter in software is the *Intellijel Korgasmatron II*, a module for Softube’s Modular. Not only does it have the scream which the Korg-filter is famous for down to perfection, at less extreme settings it sounds uncannily analog and creamy. On top of that, it’s endlessly deep and powerful. But quite a challenge to master.

If you have the time and the stomach to watch a dreary but interesting Open-University-like introduction to the Korgasmatron, *this* is it.

Both Modular and the Korgasmatron are currently on sale as it happens.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 31, 2022)

Indeed, a great module. Even Cherry Audio’s PS20 actually is no slouch. As much as I feel Softube is the second best “faux modular” software in existence (nothing beats REAKTOR sonically), the actual workflow of the program and I do not gel. Soundwise though it is brilliant.

@José Herring Have you actually started working with Softube Modular? I believe we had a conversation about this a year ago.


----------



## AmbientMile (Aug 3, 2022)

The Cherry Audio PS20 is $19 right now at APD.

https://audioplugin.deals/ps-20-synthesizer-by-cherry-audio/


----------



## Wes Antczak (Aug 3, 2022)

Personally, I really like the Arturia MS20. The filter screams as it should... unlike the one from Cherry Audio. Also, I believe Korg was involved.


----------

